# Make a Diamond Lamp Combined wood and iron



## diyfixman (Aug 21, 2019)

In this project I built a lamp from a combination of wood and iron Of course I used recycled materials like building iron and wooden panels from a storage box and the perfect result! My wife loved it.


----------

